# Privat Server Items in der Buffed Datenbank?



## Tomelyr (29. April 2009)

Hi.
ich hab durch surfen auf eurer Seite das Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gefunden. Hat mich schon gewundert also bin ich mal auf die URL die drin war gestanden und hab gesehen das die Seite wohl ein großer World of Warcraft Privatserver ist.
Wäre echt nett wenn ihr das Item löschen könntet, da es nix mit WoW im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun hat.

Gruß Tomelyr


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

so kann man auch werbung für seinen p server machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Nazgul (30. April 2009)

lol da sieht man, wie Items geprüft werden ^^

BUFFED RULEZ


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> lol da sieht man, wie Items geprüft werden ^^




ICh muss mal ein bisschen ironisch sein - sorry. *g*: 

Sieht man das tatsächlich anhand eines Items? :O
Du siehst anhand des Links, dass es seit Beginn an Fake-Filter gibt? Zeig mir wie du das gemacht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ernsthaft: Es gibt keinen allgemeingültigen absolut effektiven Schutz vor Fakes - das wäre wir die Behauptung "Mein Programm ist absolut 
sicher". Aber ja, die Schutzmechanismen sind vorhanden.



> BUFFED RULEZ



Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomelyr (30. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ernsthaft: Es gibt keinen allgemeingültigen absolut effektiven Schutz vor Fakes - das wäre wir die Behauptung "Mein Programm ist absolut
> sicher". Aber ja, die Schutzmechanismen sind vorhanden.


Darauf bin ich mir im Klaren ^^
Nur fehlt mir irgentwie eine "Item Melden" Funktion oder eine möglichkeit FALLS man solche items findet diese auch zu melden um ggf diese zu löschen.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=naxp
Hab ich auch schon wieder Items von dem Server gefunden


----------



## ZAM (30. April 2009)

Tomelyr schrieb:


> Darauf bin ich mir im Klaren ^^
> Nur fehlt mir irgentwie eine "Item Melden" Funktion oder eine möglichkeit FALLS man solche items findet diese auch zu melden um ggf diese zu löschen.
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=naxp
> Hab ich auch schon wieder Items von dem Server gefunden



Hinweise sind immer gut - damit man die Filter verfeinern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Mai 2009)

hehe, und nächste wöche könnt ihr die 6 items ja auch aus der db löschen


----------



## Tomelyr (5. Mai 2009)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=4
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=2
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=5
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=7
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=8
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=9
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=10
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=11
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=12
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=13
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=14
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=17

Hier ein paar Privat Server Mobs..


----------



## Tôny (10. Mai 2009)

Das sind keine Privatserver mobs. Es wurden lediglich die Koordinaten des Ortes an dem der npc steht falsch eingetragen bzw übertragen.


----------



## Tomelyr (19. Juli 2009)

So da bin ich wieder
mit neuen mobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35000
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35001
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35003
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35004
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35005
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35006
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35007
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35008
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35010
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35011
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22222
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=33313
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=29
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=4
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=2
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=18565

Gruß Tomelyr


----------



## Knowme (22. Juli 2009)

Da hat einer aber langeweile.


----------



## Tomelyr (22. Juli 2009)

ich durchforste ab und zu die DB darum finde ich sowas immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomelyr (27. Juli 2009)

Sry 4 Doppelpost
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=12234
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=11234
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=12334

Schon wieder neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit://
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13999
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=41
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32021
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=13444
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=13374
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=10003
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=13434
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=7003
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=27738
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=13375
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=13433
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32213
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31863
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=20367
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=29990
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=31864
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=15001
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=16002
Sowie die NPC's von hier:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Level#npcs


Nicht sicher ob:
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=32842


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (29. Juli 2009)

lol ^^
Edit:
Meine Sig pls lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also das item ^^


----------



## Tomelyr (28. April 2010)

So sry das ich den Theard ausgrabe, aber einen neuen Lohnt es sich dafür ja nicht aufzumachen.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50000 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50001 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50002                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50003                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50004                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50005                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50006                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50007                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50008                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50009                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50010                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50011                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50012                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50013                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50014                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50015                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50016                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50017                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50018                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50019                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50020                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50021                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50022                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50023                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50024                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50025                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50026                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50027                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50028                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50029                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50030                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50031                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50032                           

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50033                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50034                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50035                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50036                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50037                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50038                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50039                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50040                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50041                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50042                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50043                            

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=50044            



Langsam sollte es dafür doch mal nen Orden geben ^^ Oder nen Knopf: (!) Eintrag Melden



edit://

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=29995

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=40148

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=40147

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=54545

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=23

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=24

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=51008

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=51009

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=40149

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=17783

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=19294

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=14000

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=45325

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35146

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=21

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=22

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=25

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=8

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=48185

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=55555

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=40002

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=58005

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=58004


----------

